# intel network cards on old motherboard



## antolap (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd like to install an intel network card 82574L on an old motherboard
asrock K8NF4G-SATA2

with FreeBSD 11, I see EM0 card but I can't ping other ip in the lan, and if I do 
	
	



```
dhclient em0
```
 I don't get an ip via dhcp from the dhcp server in the lan

The same network card, works very well in other recent computers
The same card works in the same computer if I use linux instead of FreeBSD
The same card works in the same computer if I use OpenBSD instead of FreeBSD

What could I try to do ?
please help me


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Sep 18, 2017)

That board has an interface built in. Did you add the new card to your /etc/rc.conf ?


----------



## antolap (Sep 18, 2017)

no, I have configured the card directly via shell using 
	
	



```
dhclient em0
```
I've tried also with 
	
	



```
ifconfig em0 192.168.136.50 255.255.255.0
```
but I can't ping other pc in lan


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 18, 2017)

Does em0 really show up in `dmesg`?
Does the nforce 410 northbridge show up?

On this http://www.pl.freebsd.org/platforms/amd64/motherboards.htmlold page, your motherboard has ethernet and audio not working with FreeBSD 6.0, while another motherboard with the same nforce 410 northbridge works ok.
I would guess PCI-Express is not working.


----------



## antolap (Sep 18, 2017)

the onboard network card doesn't work in FreeBSD (while works with Linux) but I don't need to use it, it's only 100 mbit/s

The PCI-Express works, otherwise it wouldn't work neither in Linux and OpenBSD


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 18, 2017)

Sorry, your wrong. If you have PCI-Express not working because of a driver issue in FreeBSD, how should your PCI-Express ethernet card work?


----------



## antolap (Sep 18, 2017)

```
root@freebsd2g-11:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd2g-11 11.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Aug  9 11:55:48 UTC 2017      root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```



```
root@freebsd2g-11:~ # ifconfig em0
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2
        hwaddr 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```




```
root@freebsd2g-11:~ # dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Aug  9 11:55:48 UTC 2017
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+ (1607.35-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x20fc2  Family=0xf  Model=0x2c  Stepping=2
  Features=0x78bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x1<SSE3>
  AMD Features=0xe2500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 1973424128 (1882 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 100
ACPI APIC Table: <A M I  OEMAPIC >
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1607350810 Hz quality 800
taskqgroup_adjust failed cnt: 1 stride: 1 mp_ncpus: 1 smp_started: 0
taskqgroup_adjust failed cnt: 1 stride: 1 mp_ncpus: 1 smp_started: 0
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80f5b220, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <A M I OEMRSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.5 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.6 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.7 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-k> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f mem 0xfa9e0000-0xfa9fffff,0xfa900000-0xfa97ffff,0xfa9dc000-0xfa9dffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
em0: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
em0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfc000000-0xfcffffff irq 16 at device 5.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 9.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 10.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfebde000-0xfebdefff irq 21 at device 11.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfebdfc00-0xfebdfcff irq 22 at device 11.1 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
atapci0: <nVidia nForce MCP51 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 13.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
atapci1: <nVidia nForce MCP51 SATA300 controller> port 0xf80-0xf87,0xf00-0xf03,0xe80-0xe87,0xe00-0xe03,0xe000-0xe00f mem 0xfebdd000-0xfebddfff irq 23 at device 14.0 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 16.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
re0: <D-Link DGE-528(T) Gigabit Ethernet Adapter> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfaaffc00-0xfaaffcff irq 18 at device 8.0 on pci4
re0: Chip rev. 0x10000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000b
aseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 14:d6:4d:1a:a2:cf
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
re1: <D-Link DGE-528(T) Gigabit Ethernet Adapter> port 0xd400-0xd4ff mem 0xfaaff800-0xfaaff8ff irq 19 at device 10.0 on pci4
re1: Chip rev. 0x10000000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus1: <MII bus> on re1
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000b
aseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re1: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re1: Ethernet address: 5c:d9:98:b1:4c:6b
re1: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <nVidia OHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <STM3500418AS CC3D> ATA8-ACS SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number 9VM2LR6D
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
re1: link state changed to DOWN
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x045e USB Optical Mouse> at usbus0
em0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <vendor 0x045e USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
root@freebsd2g-11:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2017)

antolap said:


> but I can't ping other pc in lan


If the other PCs are Windows they may have their firewall turned on. Windows blocks pretty much everything these days. 

Check with tcpdump(1) for example and check if you can actually see some traffic on the interface.


----------



## antolap (Sep 19, 2017)

SirDice said:


> If the other PCs are Windows they may have their firewall turned on. Windows blocks pretty much everything these days.



no, no pc with windows
there a pc with linux, FreeBSD etc and none of them have ICMP blocked
it's a problem of FreeBSD with this hardware (hardware is working fine)


----------



## antolap (Sep 19, 2017)

no, there's no need to configure it on `/etc/rc.conf`

all other network cards works well also without rc.conf configuration, ifconfig does the same job


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2017)

Maybe not the issue but are the other PCs in the LAN on the same 192.168.136.0/24 network?


----------



## antolap (Sep 19, 2017)

yes of curse
the same problem I have also if I install pfsense on another hard disk, so I think it could be a problem of FreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2017)

As this is a fairly new installation, would you be able to try 10.3 or 10.4? It doesn't happen often but there's always a possibility you're hitting a regression bug.


----------



## antolap (Sep 19, 2017)

10.3 has the same problem
10.4 not tried yet


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2017)

That doesn't make sense, if I recall correctly the current pfSense is based on FreeBSD 10.x. So if pfSense works, FreeBSD 10.x should do too. Although pfSense is a heavily customized install, the drivers and the kernel itself are exactly the same.


----------



## antolap (Sep 19, 2017)

pfSense also doesn't work


----------



## sko (Sep 19, 2017)

antolap said:


> the onboard network card doesn't work in FreeBSD (while works with Linux) but I don't need to use it, it's only 100 mbit/s



It shows up in your dmesg (re0) and it's a fairly common (if crappy...) chipset, so it most likely will work. Same goes for the intel NIC - I run the very same ancient e1000 NIC in an old P4 system.

Do you get any output from `tcpdump` on that interface? If yes, it is working as intended and more likely your DHCP setup is the problem.

Instead of relying on DHCP, assign an address manually via `ifconfig` and test connectivity.

If this works, troubleshoot your DHCP setup by `tcpdump`ing traffic on port 67 and 68 on your host and on the DHCP server. Also look for errors in the DHCP server log.


----------



## antolap (Sep 19, 2017)

the re0 interface is another ethernet card, not the built in

I have disabled the ethernet card onboad from the bios

The Dhcp server works very fine, I don't see anything with tcpdump


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2017)

antolap said:


> The Dhcp server works very fine, I don't see anything with tcpdump


Have you tried a different cable and/or switch port? I've had some instances where the status showed "active" but nothing went in or out. You can get something similar if one of the pairs in the cable is a bit dodgy.


----------



## sko (Sep 19, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Have you tried a different cable and/or switch port? I've had some instances where the status showed "active" but nothing went in or out. You can get something similar if one of the pairs in the cable is a bit dodgy.



A misconfigured port on the switch is also quite common (wrong VLAN, 802.1x authentication, in blocking state etc...). I've also seen some "smart" switches randomly blocking DHCP traffic when functions like DHCP forwarding or DHCP guard were activated.
Try a different port or (better) another known-working NIC.


No errors are logged at /var/log/messages or /var/log/dmesg when you try to configure the NIC via `ifconfig em0 192.168.136.50/24 up`?

As the interface is created by the OS (em0 is present), you will see traffic if you listen with tcpdump while trying to get a configuration via DHCP on an interface in active state.
Please provide the output of `#service dhclient restart em0 & && tcpdump -nattti em0`. If you don't get any errors from tcpdump or dhclient that you haven't mentioned yet, you *will* see at least the DHCP requests the system is trying to send.


As said: these pro/1000 NICs in their various versions were/are some of the most well supported and reliable NICs since the dawn of time; if they arent 'physically' dead from a lightning strike or being hit repeatedly by a blunt object, they really "just work(TM)".


----------



## antolap (Sep 20, 2017)

rj45 cable is ok/tested
network is ok/tested
switch is ok/tested
switch port is ok/tested

if I do `ifconfig .... up`  in /var/log/message file I see:

```
Sep 20 12:23:20 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to DOWN
Sep 20 12:23:23 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
```
but ping doesn't work


If I run `dhclient em0`, tcpdump says:

```
root@freebsd2g-11:~ # tcpdump -nattti em0
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on em0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 262144 bytes
 00:00:00.000000 IP 0.0.0.0.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2, length 300
 00:00:00.000007 IP 0.0.0.0.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2, length 300
 00:00:12.023178 IP 0.0.0.0.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2, length 300
 00:00:16.957003 IP 0.0.0.0.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2, length 300
 00:00:10.004743 IP 0.0.0.0.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2, length 300
 00:00:14.092035 IP 0.0.0.0.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2, length 300
```



```
root@freebsd2g-11:~ # cat /var/log/messages | grep em0
Sep 20 11:57:23 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-k> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f mem 0xfa9e0000-0xfa9fffff,0xfa900000-0xfa97ffff,0xfa9dc000-0xfa9d
ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
Sep 20 11:57:23 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
Sep 20 11:57:23 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2
Sep 20 11:57:23 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
Sep 20 11:57:23 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Sep 20 12:03:28 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to DOWN
Sep 20 12:03:31 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Sep 20 12:19:39 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: promiscuous mode enabled
Sep 20 12:19:46 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: promiscuous mode disabled
Sep 20 12:19:53 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: promiscuous mode enabled
Sep 20 12:20:02 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: promiscuous mode disabled
Sep 20 12:20:40 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: promiscuous mode enabled
Sep 20 12:20:54 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: promiscuous mode disabled
Sep 20 12:21:49 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-k> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f mem 0xfa9e0000-0xfa9fffff,0xfa900000-0xfa97ffff,0xfa9dc000-0xfa9d
ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
Sep 20 12:21:49 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
Sep 20 12:21:49 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2
Sep 20 12:21:49 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
Sep 20 12:21:49 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Sep 20 12:22:37 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to DOWN
Sep 20 12:22:41 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Sep 20 12:23:20 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to DOWN
Sep 20 12:23:23 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Sep 20 12:25:16 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-k> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f mem 0xfa9e0000-0xfa9fffff,0xfa900000-0xfa97ffff,0xfa9dc000-0xfa9d
ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
Sep 20 12:25:16 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
Sep 20 12:25:16 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2
Sep 20 12:25:16 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
Sep 20 12:25:16 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Sep 20 12:26:54 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: promiscuous mode enabled
Sep 20 12:27:02 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to DOWN
Sep 20 12:27:07 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: link state changed to UP
Sep 20 12:29:44 freebsd2g-11 kernel: em0: promiscuous mode disabled
root@freebsd2g-11:~ #
root@freebsd2g-11:~ #
root@freebsd2g-11:~ # ifconfig em0
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2
        hwaddr 00:1b:21:cd:8c:e2
        inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
root@freebsd2g-11:~ #
root@freebsd2g-11:~ #
root@freebsd2g-11:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd2g-11 11.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Aug  9 11:55:48 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@freebsd2g-11:~ #
```


----------

